# Sunshine Cleaning :)



## CaliforniaLA (Mar 13, 2009)

​I'm so excited that this movie is coming out today!! After I saw the trailer and saw that it was made by the same people as 'Little Miss Sunshine' I was sold lol.  

If you haven't seen the trailer yet.. here's the link


----------



## florabundance (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hadn't heard of it til now, but the cast/synopsis are full of win


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 14, 2009)

I've seen the ads for this and been looking forward to seeing it. I'm very excited, I loved Little Miss Sunshine and I also am a big fan of Emily Blunt


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 14, 2009)

Ive watched the trailer SO many times
Im SO excited to see this


I think I'll go with my mom though because I doubt my boyfriend would be down, we sha'll see.


----------



## emmalay (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't wait to see that. I love Amy Adams and Emily Blunt !


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone had a chance to see it yet?? 

I am hoping to see it this weekend... I've been super busy and it's only playing in one theater thats kinda a hike... It's being released in more theaters today though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's already getting awesome reviews... can't wait to hear your reviews too


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

This looks good, I'd love to see it.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been waiting for this movie for SO long,
but of course, it's not coming to my city!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =,[
so upset.


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Apr 1, 2009)

I finally got to see it last night and it surpassed my expectations!! It was by far the best movie I've seen this year! It was incredibly well scripted and directed with the perfect balance of comedy, wit and depth... also they have the most perfect cast... loved Adams, Blunt and Arkin!!

Anyone else see it yet??


----------

